# The joys of a horse- a poem



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

awesome poem.
do you have any more you could share?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Not just now I can only right good poems when I'm inspired which usually happens after reading other poems


----------



## vgraydale (Feb 23, 2012)

*Love your poem - may I use it*

I LOVE this poem and would like to use it in an art piece I am making to donate to a silent auction raising money for an organization that does equine assisted therapy.

May I use it?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

vgraydale said:


> I LOVE this poem and would like to use it in an art piece I am making to donate to a silent auction raising money for an organization that does equine assisted therapy.
> 
> May I use it?


Thanks! And sure! Anything for a could cause! Is it possible to credit me though?


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Great poem!!


----------



## vgraydale (Feb 23, 2012)

*Poem credit*

Of course - I will put "Samstead" and this URL on the back. Let me know if you want it to say something else.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

vgraydale said:


> Of course - I will put "Samstead" and this URL on the back. Let me know if you want it to say something else.


Nope that's fine!


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

I LOVE this!


----------

